# W: Old Skool Orks



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I am looking to make an old skool ork army. So anyone wanting to sell off any old rogue trader, GorkMorka, 2nd edition ork models I would be interested in buying them just let me know what you got, what you want for them and pictures if possible. I have nothing to trade otherwise I would right now just looking to buy. 
Cheers


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a shoebox full of extra models from my old Ork IG army. Let me get em out and list what I have.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Ive got a Nazgrub Wurrzag Scrap prospector, mint in sealed blister pack if your interested?


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a load of old goffs. About 40 gretchin and 20 ork boys + one old style truck let me know if you are interested



OOOOPS i think i am a bit far away


----------



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

I have loads and a diverse collection of 1980's era. I need to locate and sort 'em out. If you're interested please contact me.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

DeathKlokk said:


> I have a shoebox full of extra models from my old Ork IG army. Let me get em out and list what I have.


Cool yes let me know



Charandris said:


> Ive got a Nazgrub Wurrzag Scrap prospector, mint in sealed blister pack if your interested?


YES! I love that model



Abaddonthejoiner said:


> I have a load of old goffs. About 40 gretchin and 20 ork boys + one old style truck let me know if you are interested
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOPS i think i am a bit far away


interested in the boys and gretchen right now. Not sure if I am going to use trucks or not. I will pay for shipping if I need the stuff.



Skrit said:


> I have loads and a diverse collection of 1980's era. I need to locate and sort 'em out. If you're interested please contact me.


Yes I am interested PM is on the way.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Im more than happy to sell you Nazgrub, would need to work out postage to you though as im in the UK. PM me if you want to work something out!


----------



## 5thHorseman (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the following old school Orks
http://www.bartertown.com/trading/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=189539


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I got some of the REALLY OLD grots.......I know two have Revolvers and one has a Musket.......


----------

